# Kann Joystick nicht richtig kalibrieren



## Nurgler (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab Probleme mit meinem Logitech Attack 3 Joystick. Der lässt sich nicht richtig kalibrieren: Er zieht ziemlich stark nach links. Auch wenn ich ihn grad erst kalibriert habe.
Ich verstehe nicht wie das sein kann und hoffe ihr habt ganz viele tolle Hilfen für mich.


----------



## Volgel (11. Juli 2005)

hast du den logitech treiber installiert der übernimmt die kalibrierung eigentlich für dich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2005)

Nurgler am 11.07.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab Probleme mit meinem Logitech Attack 3 Joystick. Der lässt sich nicht richtig kalibrieren: Er zieht ziemlich stark nach links. Auch wenn ich ihn grad erst kalibriert habe.
> Ich verstehe nicht wie das sein kann und hoffe ihr habt ganz viele tolle Hilfen für mich.



kenn den attack3 nicht, aber bei einigen joysticks mit handauflage kann es sein, dass man den joystick durch das gewicht der hand bereits leicht auslenkt - also einfach mal nullstellung mit hand am stick kalibrieren.


----------



## Nurgler (12. Juli 2005)

Den Logitech treiber hab ich und außerdem komm ich in dem Testfenster, wo man son kreuz in som kasten bewegt, gar nich ganz bis rechts ran. Das is ja grade so komisch. (hätt ich vielleicht schon eher schreiben sollen ...)


----------

